# SweetTeach....Happy Birthday Nazir



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Wanted to start a thread for ST and Nazir.
Sending lots of love your way honey....be gentle with yourself.
I sent you an e-mail, so I am not going to write much here tonight...
Just wanted to get this started for some extra much needed support...for you... from all of us here at MDC.


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dear Sweet Nazir!

All of my heart & love today and everyday.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

to you Sweet Teach. I hope you get through today and find tomorrow a little better. We are each holding your hand to get you through. Feel our strength and use every bit of it. Nazir is missed by us and loved.


----------



## AbisMom (Feb 9, 2004)

Happy Birthday Nazir.

SweetTeach - I so wish that Nazir could be with you and your family on this day. I hope that you are able to find the real life support that you need today and every day, and know that there are so many of us here that are thinking of you and carrying you in our hearts today.

Lots of







's

Christina


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

I've been thinking about you and your family all week. I hope you can feel all the love that is coming your way from the 4 corners of the earth! Nazir has such an amazing mama.

I am holding you and your dh and Nazir in the light.

Jenny


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful Nazir, and lots of love, hugs and support to you SweetTeach. You and your beautiful boy will be in my thoughts today.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

Dear Sweet Teach,
I am holding you and your son and your dh in my heart extra close today.
Wishing you extra strength and love. I know your son is with you and feeling all the love you have for him.
Love, Brandi


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I was just comming here to post this.

ST, I would give the world to have Nazir here in your arms today. Please know that I'm thinking of you today and have lit a special candle in Nazir's honor.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Nazir.
All your aunties love you so much....


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday Nazir and momma. I came here to look for this thread or start one. You've been on my mind all week and wanted you to know that you are loved here and your sweet babe is missed.







's momma


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

also wanted to add my happy birthday to Nazir








Momma, hope the day was peaceful for you. you are in all of our thoughts

tara


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Sweet Teach,

I can't believe it's been a year. I remember when I first read your story, crying for you because I had just passed my first anniversary and so I had a vivid idea of what lay ahead for you.

Sending you love and support today,

Katherine


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

My bf is typing for me as I dictate through the phone (bc I am away at a B&B).

Just wanted to let Nazir's aunties know that we are doing well, staying strong. The sun rose on 12-2, brightening the sky and bringing forth our tears, but as we wept, we also smiled. Thank you for all of your hugs, love, candles and support yesterday and always. You mean so much to me and I thank you.

Will post more when I get home

















ST


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

I just read through this thread again and I wanted to thank you all so much for your support. I feel like it has really helped lift me into a good place the past few days. I also wanted to share with you the pencil portrait that we had done of Nazir- it looks just like him, by the way: Portrait







:
A little of what we did on Thurs (from a longer post on a private board):
We drove to Western MA and the weather was nice...it was sunny and crisp, very different from last year's gray overcast weather. No traffic, easy ride, I knit and we chatted on the way up. We got to the B and B and it was beautiful. Here's a picture of the house . It was beautiful.
We got settled in and then went into the town and hung out...walked around a bit, went to a yarn store, and went to eat at a really nice organic/veggie restaurant. Afterwards we met our friend just to say hi as we passed the time waiting for our reservations at the Japanese Hot tubs . We got there around 8 pm and took an outdoor tub which was heavenly. It was very peaceful and relaxing.
Afterwards, we went back to the b and b and read for a bit. My mom called (for the 3rd time that day) and I had my biggest cry of the day with her on the phone. Whew, that was hard. Afterwards we went to sleep though, and slept for 10 hours straight.

Overall, the day was interesting. It was almost like any other day in some ways. But in other ways, I felt like I had to keep beating back insanity, in a very concious way. It felt so much like last year, there were definitely flashback moments and I felt nervous that I was going to go crazy (like I felt before). I kept pushing myself out of it, reminding myself that I would cry and feel whatever I was feeling and that I would come back to "normal" again. I'm sure this was some version of PSTD.
I am so blessed with an incredible support system. When I had my bf log on to MDC, she read me the thread that you all posted on and got weepy...she couldn't believe how beautiful and supportive your words were. Dh was also so very touched. IRL, I've not had one person tell me I should "get over" my loss...everyone really treats me with such care and compassion and they regularly say Nazir's name to me and let me know that they miss him and wish he were here in our lives.
I honestly don't think I could've asked for a more compassionate, caring support system in my family, IRL friends and online friends, and I will forever be grateful.








to all of you


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i am glad you were able to get away, and that you were able to have a good cry with someone supportive. it sounds like you have a great and caring mother

the portrait of Nazir is beautiful and so peaceful looking. thank you for sharing it.

tara


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing with us ST...
Not luh time to post, as I am without my pc right now...I highjacked dh's business laptop... :LOL

Love you mama!!!!


----------

